# Idiot protection--stupid warning labels



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a windshield sun shade that I use when I park my car in a sunny spot when it's hot. I've used it for a couple of years but only just noticed that it has a warning tag on it, "Remove this sun shade before operating the vehicle" or something like that. I know the maker of the product is paranoid about lawsuits, but I found that really funny :lol:

I'd love to hear about other idiot-lawsuit prevention warnings. And if this topic is a repeat, sorry.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

If I walk into a wall at work and hurt myself, whom should I sue--the designer, builder, owner, or whom?


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

'may cause drowsiness' written on sleeping pills... isnt that the intent? what is this 'may' crap? i want sleeping pills that will definitely cause drowsiness... i dont want to gamble with my sleeping pills... some may be sugar pills others will be sleeping pills... like the ppl at sanofi-aventis or pfizer are bored and mix-match just for fun...


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Not a warning label, but the drive up ATM at my bank wants you to know that it is equipped for the visually impaired!!!!


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

For the specially trained seeing eye dogs who are driving the vehicles.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Label on bag of peanuts...."Warning: may contain traces of nuts"


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh crap. let's return it, we can't take any chances.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

My favorite though has to be all the coffee cups warning you that the contents might be hot!


----------



## bubba (Dec 10, 2008)

I know that sounds weird but there's a simple reason those ATMs have the braile keypads. The first ATMs were walk-ups and the Govt required they be accessable for the visually impaired. When they started making drive-up ATMs they just used the same keypads rather than go to the added expense of obtaining a second type. That your bank advertises that as a feature tells me they're lacking in the mental department and your money might be in better hands elsewhere. :lol:


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

"Remove baby before folding up baby walker".

"Do not use q-tip in ear"

doc


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

The label inside my corn stove(think wood stove that burns dried corn) on the firepot that said"Do not touch while burning" :lol: 2 seconds into the first burn it vaporized.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Teenagers need a warning label - "Warning - may cause grey hair"


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

On my iron it says something like "Do not iron clothes while wearing."


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm slowly learning that!!!:lol:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

That's why insanity is a genetic trait---parents catch it from their teens.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

lol that must be true KY...I had to read that twice... :blush:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

my steam iron directions==Do not operate in or near water???

straight pins==May be hazardeous if swallowed???

Box of matches===Caution flamable??


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

Children's medicine Calpol, 'May cause drowsiness, do not drive or operate machinery'


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

*" whom should I sue--the designer, builder, owner, or whom?"*

The company that produced the bricks, of course! 

Mike

...and hey - I went to law school, until i realized my brain was rotting.


----------

